# Allergy Testing 95024 vs. 95027



## vramirez (Apr 15, 2010)

does anyone know if we can bill 95024 to BCBS & Medicare when in reality we performed 95027?  In the past 95027 will be denied as a non-covered service yet the 95024 will be considered and immunotherapy is also a covered benefit.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 15, 2010)

*NO - You should code what is documented*

The benefits do not drive the coding. The documentation drives the coding.

Physicians should document what they do. Coders should code what was documented.  

If it's not a covered benefit, patient will be responsible.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

